# Christmas Markets Germany



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

We fancy a trip to see the Christmass markets in Germany this December does anyone have any experience off them along with convenint sites to stay at? Any info gratfully recieved.

Thanks

Wendy&Dick


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wendy and Dick,

the most famous (but also touristy) Christmas Market is in Nuremberg, Bavaria. Nuremberg has three "stellplatz" sites which you can all find in the database. All three offer good public transport connection to the market.

Another very famous one is in Rothenburg ob der Tauber. Here you do not need to speak any German, English or Japanese is sufficient. :wink: 

Otherwise, in December you will not find any German town that has no Christmas Market. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We were looking at this possibility a few weeks ago but haven't done anything about it yet due to lack of time. Would there be any support for a "meet" over a weekend in December for a Christmas market?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We would be up for a Christmas Market meet

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Gaspode

Yes we would deffinatly be up for a meet in Germany count us in please.

Wendy & Dick

PS thanks for your comments on the markets Boff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

OK folks

Let's see if anyone else is interested, if they are then we'll make some serious enquiries. In the meantime perhaps Gerhard might have some suggestions as to where might be suitable. Somewhere that has a good market and good camping facilities, easy access from the channel ports (would have to be do-able in a weekend) and suitable for a small get together.
We're off to join LadyJ and the others at Stokes Bay for the weekend so might not get a chance to log on for a couple of days, let's see if there's sufficient interest when we get back


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I would love to join the German Xmas market meet..........Any chance of having it in June......and in Spain?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

Is it my imagination or are you developing a bit of a parochial attitude recently?
As for your suggestion - why not? If you can find a nice Xmas market in a pretty Spanish town in June within 4hrs drive of the channel ports, selling silly little wooden ornaments and cuckoo clocks with lashings of gluhwein sold in little mugs that look like bootees and a big, cheap stellplatz (with showers and hook-up) within walking distance, oh - and some snow please........... Then we'll all join you I promise. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> Then we'll all join you I promise. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh my God........No please.

Whats parochial? But yes whatever it is :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> In the meantime perhaps Gerhard might have some suggestions as to where might be suitable. Somewhere that has a good market and good camping facilities, easy access from the channel ports (would have to be do-able in a weekend) and suitable for a small get together.


Hi,

my suggestion then would be Aachen. Is approximately as close to the ferry ports as you can get in Germany, has a famous christmas market, and has a good Stellplatz site that is open all year round. See sites database.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Gerhard

We are off for a few weeks in Portugal from tomorrow will pick up on this on our return but very interested.

Wendy & Dick


----------



## 93980 (May 1, 2005)

*Germany Chrismas Markets*

Hi, If we are able we would be interested depends on the actual dates.

Jack and Anne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Detourer said:


> I would love to join the German Xmas market meet..........Any chance of having it in June......and in Spain?


Not so daft as you may think I have only been to one Bavarian Beer Fest and although I have been six years in Germany it was in the Holiday Inn hotel, Kuching, Sarawak.

Regards Frank

PS I fancy the idea of a German Xmas market too. (in Germany)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We'd be up for it (Gaspode knows this anyway!) - much as I hate shopping, but there should be plenty of beer around..............


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

OK, back from weekend break, looking forward to work tomorrow so suitably depressed.  

It seems that there might be enough of us interested to form a small meet in Germany for a Xmas market. Thanks for the Aachen suggestion Boff, we had been thinking along those lines, only problem seems to be that last time my better half went to the market in Aachen she said it was very small (although beautifully formed). Is there anywhere else that might be suitable and does size matter to everyone?

With regard to timing, the Xmas market season is short and most of us have a busy social life in the weeks approaching Christmas so my initial suggestion would be the first weekend in December. It goes without saying that anyone with the time and inclination could spend a week or more over there, we ourselves would be limited to a long weekend at best due to work comittments.

I have engaged the services of the rally secretary to make further enquiries. Keep the suggestions and expressions of interest coming please.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ken,

May be interested depends on when it is,will watch for details.

Lesley


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. This link from last year may help.

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/cities&dates1.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We'll be visiting a few German markets the week before christmas and possibly staying for christmas itself if work permits, heres a few links that might be handy, the first one, although a bit out of date and in german will give you an idea of just how many there are..

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/index1.htm

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/pages/event_highlights_1771.htm

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> It seems that there might be enough of us interested to form a small meet in Germany for a Xmas market. Thanks for the Aachen suggestion Boff, we had been thinking along those lines, only problem seems to be that last time my better half went to the market in Aachen she said it was very small (although beautifully formed). Is there anywhere else that might be suitable and does size matter to everyone?


Hi,

well if size really matters then you should go about 50 km east to Köln (Cologone). They also have two good Stellplatz sites. But, to be honest, I would prefer the smaller Christmas markets. Besides Aachen there are quite a lot of scenic towns in the Eifel mountains south-east of Aachen, all of them having Christmas markets and many of them motorhome-friendly.

To be even more honest, though I have made these suggestions I will most probably not be there by myself. No concrete plans yet, but we will probably either be at home or visiting family in the South of Germany. But let's see.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi All

We're off to Cologne on 6th December for the Christmas markets. Cologne has 4 different markets and looks very good.

Providing the Belgium motorways are not full of accidents as they were in July!! and should only take about 4.5hrs.

See this link

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/en/koelntourismus/christmas/index.html

Cheers

Simon

:wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just resurrecting this topic to see if anyone else is interested in the Christmas market meet idea.
After much consideration, we have come to the conclusion that Boffs initial suggestion of Aachen would probably be the best bet. According to the rally sec. it's only a small market but the town is very pretty and anyone interested could also visit the markets in the caves at Valkenburg (Netherlands) which is only a short distance away. Also if members have the time to stay for a week or so there are plenty of other sites within easy driving distance including the three Koln markets. The Aachen stellplatz is also within easy reach of the town via a regular bus link - and appears to be bookable in advance.
The date we are thinking of would be the first weekend in December, perhaps travelling on Friday 1st for the Saturday market.
We're off over to Germany at the weekend for a few days so will try to call at the stellplatz to suss it out. More info when we get back.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi All 
with reference to the Christmas market in Germany, that is our intention too, we will be heading north from Italy on the 10th December to arrive in UK 18th to meet up would be a great idea. Any one interested please email me
[email protected]. 
regards 
The Yeti


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I was sort of ignoring this, thinking it would be too far for a weekend, but having read Ken's posts properly, I've been prodding the TomTom.

Ilford - Aachen : 522km
Ilford - Dover : 124
Therefore Calais - Aachen = 400km approx. Not too bad, but still a bit far for us, unfortunately. Roll on early retirement  

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Know what you mean about the early retirement bit - can't wait.  

It is indeed a good drag for a weekend, we're still in two minds about it - but if you can take the time off, why not stretch it to a week and visit some of the other markets and attractions at the same time?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We still are interested 

Doreen and Frank


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Ken

We couldn't leave work until 4pm on Friday. Say 7pm crossing. Get on the road in France / Belgium 10pm, and it's time for a kip (not on a motorway aire). Up early and on the way by 7, and it's about 4 hours driving at least for us. Arrive 11am. Park up etc, on way to market by 12.30 - 1pm. It's a long drive for a few hours .... 



gaspode said:


> It is indeed a good drag for a weekend, we're still in two minds about it - but if you can take the time off, why not stretch it to a week and visit some of the other markets and attractions at the same time?


Would love to, but we both work in school - she teaches, and I fix things and moan at people for giving me things to do. :evil:

Maybe another time.

Gerald


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Just resurrecting this topic to see if anyone else is interested in the Christmas market meet idea.


Definitely interested in the Christmas market jaunt - but I think we'll make a week of it - Carlisle to Aachen 963Km - bummer!!!

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well...............

We visited Aachen yesterday and had a good look at the stellplatz. The good news is that the stellplatz is excellent with regular buses into the city from a stop which is about 400m from the site. I was told by a friendly German who was camping there that it's only a 10 min. journey into the city centre. Taxis are also an easy option. The stellplatz has hook-up to most pitches, is all hard-standing and access is fine for RVs. There are no toilets but there is a shower block with one male, one female and one disabled shower, they were scrupulously clean.
The bad news is that we thought it was too long a run for a weekend excursion. We left the stellplatz at 11.20am yesterday and (with a couple of rest stops totalling about 90 min.) arrived at Calais docks at 4.30pm. This was on a Sunday afternoon with no lorries on the road, no incidents or traffic problems in fine weather - and my cruising speed was around 70mph. It's easy to look at the theoretical distance but another thing entirely to make the actual journey. If the time of year is taken into account and the possibility of bad weather the journey could take considerably longer. It didn't help that once back in the UK the M20 and M25 were so congested that it took us nearly three hours to get back home to Surrey, couple this with the fact that I'd driven from the middle Rhine to Aachen yesterday morning and I sure didn't feel much like work this morning.    
The end analysis is that we don't think it's a viable proposition as a weekend trip - and I don't think I can get enough time off work to make it any longer. If anyone wants to organise something for a longer period and wants details of the stellplatz etc. just shout and I'll post all the info I have.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gaspode are you saying that the total traveling time was roughly 5 hours and that includes 90mins for breaks. so without breaks you could do it in 3.5 hours?

As I don't roll at 70 and a single 30 min break after about 2 hours would do me, I reckon 4-5 hours. I will have a chat with the wife.

Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

Yes, I think that's the jist of it, what concerned us was that we had a nice clear run by the most direct route (via Brussels ring road) and were concerned that travelling in December might add a considerable time to the journey if the weather or traffic conditions are poor. The outbound journey would also be at least an hour slower if done on a Friday as the freight would be on the road and the Brussels ring road would be at it's usual chaotic status. Also as a rally/meet there wouldn't be much opportunity for apres-market socialising as there was nowhere at the stellplatz to congregate and it would be too cold to sit out and chat. Mind you, if you take that nice big RV of yours we could always sit around your lounge and drink your booze........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Some of the Christmas markets in UK now approach those in Germany so if its too far to Germany why not go to

Bath Link

Lincoln Link

Or find one near you Link

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas markets*

Hi

Over the years I visited various Christmas markets with coach parties that are a lot closer to home

The best ones in my opinion were Brussels Centre, Lille, Ostend and Valkenburg.

I hae done others in Austria and Switzerland but the distance might be an issue for some.

Rapide561


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Slightly different tack but still to do with Christmas Markets-does anyone know of a good restaurant in Bruges near the square ?

I am organising a day trip (one advantage of living in the SE corner of the UK!) there with a group of disabled people on the 9th December and I need to find a suitable place for lunch for 38 some of whom are in wheelchairs.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas markets*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Over the years I visited various Christmas markets with coach parties that are a lot closer to home
> 
> ...


Hi Rapide

Yes, it might certainly be worth considering somewhere nearer - but the original brief was for a "German" market. Valkenburg is only a few km short of Aachen so no real benefit there - and some folk don't like the caves format anyway (claustrophobic). Brussels is nearer and Lille/Ostend also. Has anyone any comments here, we could look at Lille or Ostend as possible destinations if they would be of interest?


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Been away for some time looks as if this idea of visiting German Christmas Markets may have died a death? Anyone still up for it early December to Archen?

Dick


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Been away for some time looks as if this idea of visiting German Christmas Markets may have died a death? Anyone still up for it early December to Archen?


Yes, departing Dover 23:59 Sea France ferry on 29/11 - first stop Aachen, then 2 weeks exploring other Christmas markets on the Mosel/Rhine - anyone else heading that way?

Keith (S)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

wendick said:


> Been away for some time looks as if this idea of visiting German Christmas Markets may have died a death? Anyone still up for it early December to Archen?
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick

As already explained in the thread, \after visiting the Aachen site we considered that it wasn't viable for just a weekend. However if some members have more time then the Aachen stellplatz would be fine for a stopover.
You might also want to look at the Canterbury meet on 24/11/06 for the Eurofair, would make a good overnight stop for anyone making for the ferries. Listed under the forum posts on the front page.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Yes, departing Dover 23:59 Sea France ferry on 29/11 - first stop Aachen, then 2 weeks exploring other Christmas markets on the Mosel/Rhine - anyone else heading that way?


Similar itinary to you Keith, we're not going until 14 Dec though and we've only got a week  .

Aachen, Koln and Bonn markets and a few days exploring the smaller ones around the Eiffel region.

Frohe Weinachten!

:x-mas:

pete


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Mosel and Rhein sound a good option will take a closer look at sites etc.

Dick


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

After reading the posts, it apears that 6-7 days are the minimum needed to allow for the milage ? how many people would be interested in a 6-7 day rally covering Koln, Aachan, Valkenburg, Bruges and perhaps 1 or 2 villages in the eifel region going at the end of Nov early Dec

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This link might be of interest if you fancy some closer markets to the ferry in France....

http://www.nordmag.fr/culture/agenda/marches_noel.htm

pete


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> After reading the posts, it apears that 6-7 days are the minimum needed to allow for the milage ? how many people would be interested in a 6-7 day rally covering Koln, Aachan, Valkenburg, Bruges and perhaps 1 or 2 villages in the eifel region going at the end of Nov early Dec


As I said in my last - departing Dover 23:59 Sea France ferry on 29/11 (£44 return if you're interested - including CSMA discount) - first stop Aachen, then 2 weeks exploring other Christmas markets on the Mosel/Rhine - what dates were you thinking of?

Keith (S)


----------

